# USB-IP



## ronaldlees (Jul 1, 2018)

USB-IP has been available for Linux since v3.17.  Does anyone know of an out-of-tree port of this to FreeBSD?

Note: it's handy for connecting USB webcams over the network.  This is nice because IP cams tend to be more expensive than USB cams.


----------

